# slim jim recipe???



## junkcollector

I have recently ventured into collagen casings and after using them now, figured i'd give snack sticks a go. rather than try 10 different recipes and not liking them, i was wondering if anybody has a recipe that tastes like a slim jim brand snack stick? the girls and I all love SJ's. not a fan of other brands but we enjoy those. 

thanks

jC


----------



## ldrus

It doesn't taste like slim jims but ac leggs #116  stickmix and encapsulated citric acid for tang is a great tasting stick


----------



## ats32

Slim Jims taste like barf and chemicals.


----------



## beeflover

Huh way 2 b positive ^ ^ smh


----------



## woodcutter

From Len Poli.

 https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/2/22/22ab76dc_SnackSticksSlimJimClone.pdf


----------



## rich-

Hi J C, I really don't know what Slim Jims taste like, but I will add my snack stick recipe here

It is a bit spicy but the heat can be adjusted up or down with the cayenne pepper.

This recipe is for 5 pounds of your favorite meat.

5# ground meat

1 Tbls Black Pepper

1 Tbls Red Pepper flakes

1/2 Tbls cayenne papper

1 Tbls whole mustard seed

1 Tbls Crushed Fennel

1 Tbls crushed Anis

1 Tbls granulated Garlic

1 Tbls onion powder

1 Tbls MSG (optional)

1/2 Tbls Italian Seasoning

1 teaspoon Cure 1

4 teaspoons kosher salt

Mix all dry ingredients

2 1/2 OZ Soy Sauce

2 1/2 OZ Worcestershire Sauce

4 OZ very cold water

Mix all wet ingredients together, Then mix the wet with the dry and mix well.

Then mix this combination into the ground meat.

I prefer to chill for about 30 to 45 minutes, then I run it through the grinder again. You can either stuff now (I use 21 mm Collagen casing)  and set in fridge over night or you can cover the container and fridge over night and stuff the next day. Either way it comes out the same.

I then place in smoker preheated to about 120 degrees, let hang until there is no moisture felt on the casings, at this time, I add the smoke and slowly increase the smoker temps each hour or so until the sticks hit 150 degrees. I prefer not to cold water bath mine, thats up to you.

I just shut the heat off and let the sticks hang for an hour or so, then remove them, lay them on a tray and let them cool on my counter untill I feel no real heat in them, at this time, I cut them to desired length, place them in a brown paper shopping bag and let sit in thye fridge for a couple days before I vacuum pack them and freeze them.

Like I said, they aren't SLIM JIMS, but they are darn good.

Rich-


----------



## rich-

J C Hello again here is what is listed as the original Slim Jim recipe













Screenshot.png



__ rich-
__ Oct 15, 2013


----------



## big guy

Here is what I do

*Pepperetts*

*  *

*  *

8 Lbs. Pork shoulder

7 Lbs. Venison

6 Tbs.  Salt

4 Tbs. Paprika

1 Tbs. Chile powder

1.5 Tbs. Cayenne pepper

1 Tbs. Crushed red Chile flakes

1.5 Tbs.  Black pepper

1 Tbs. White pepper

1 Tbs. Prague powder #1

1 Tbs. Mace

1 Tbs. Special meat binder

1.5 Tbs. Sugar

3 Tbs. Ground Mustard

3 Tbs. Ground Coriander

6 Tbs. Milk powder

15 oz. cold water

Grind meats through a fine plate, re grind to mix. Add spices and water, mix well.. Stuff into 19mm collagen casings. Link into 8 “ lengths. Hang in smoker and dry for about 1 hr. at 130 F, apply a heavy smoke for about 3 hrs @150 F. Increase smoker to 175 F and smoke to 150 internal. Allow to cool. Then hang to dry to desired texture..


----------



## junkcollector

Really appreciate all the replys and recipes. Wife, girls and I will have some experimentation to do. We'll either like em or the cat will eat good.


----------



## palladini

Big Guy said:


> Here is what I do
> 
> *Pepperetts*
> 
> *  *
> 
> *  *
> 
> 8 Lbs. Pork shoulder
> 
> 7 Lbs. Venison
> 
> 6 Tbs.  Salt
> 
> 4 Tbs. Paprika
> 
> 1 Tbs. Chile powder
> 
> 1.5 Tbs. Cayenne pepper
> 
> 1 Tbs. Crushed red Chile flakes
> 
> 1.5 Tbs.  Black pepper
> 
> 1 Tbs. White pepper
> 
> 1 Tbs. Prague powder #1
> 
> 1 Tbs. Mace
> 
> 1 Tbs. Special meat binder
> 
> 1.5 Tbs. Sugar
> 
> 3 Tbs. Ground Mustard
> 
> 3 Tbs. Ground Coriander
> 
> 6 Tbs. Milk powder
> 
> 15 oz. cold water
> 
> Grind meats through a fine plate, re grind to mix. Add spices and water, mix well.. Stuff into 19mm collagen casings. Link into 8 “ lengths. Hang in smoker and dry for about 1 hr. at 130 F, apply a heavy smoke for about 3 hrs @150 F. Increase smoker to 175 F and smoke to 150 internal. Allow to cool. Then hang to dry to desired texture..


----------



## big guy

Special meat binder is a phosphate compound that really binds sausage meat making it firm and juicy. You can get it from Butcher Packer in Detroit


----------

